# 

## albertine

Witam
Zastanawiam się nad wybudowaniem małego domku 6x7 metrów - piętrowego podpiwniczonego .
Da to na parterze jakieś 35 m2 , piętro 35 m2 , piwnica 35m2.
Parter:
Kuchnia połączona z salonem.
Mała łazienka około 2 m2, korytarz 2m2, klatka z 6 m2 
Piętro 3 pokoje .
Piwnica – rola magazynu .
Całość  docieplona  30 cm styropianem ,a dach z miedzi z względu na jego wysoką trwałość w porównaniu z blachą .

Wszyscy jednomyślnie uważają że wybudowanie takiego domku to jest patologia , bo dom to ma być salon, biblioteka, z dwoma łazienkami , z 4 pokojami .
Moim zdaniem dom w dzisiejszych czasach nie służy do przesiadywania w nim ,a jego funkcja wyłącznie  ogranicza się do postawienia łóżka .
Duży dom – to sporo sprzątania,  wzrost zużycia energii.

Dodatkowo obok domku planuję wybudować podziemny magazyn na gaz ( jakieś 4 tysiące litrów) co zapewni mi całkowitą niezależność na wahanie cen tego surowca.

No i oczywiście wedle wszystkich i ten pomysł wydaje się idiotyczny - bo niby dlaczego miałoby nagle zabraknąć gazu.

----------


## Emek81

Budować należy to co Ci potrzebne, i tyle w temacie. Czy się opłaca czy nie to szeroki temat. Co do blachy miedzianej to trochę dziwne bo producenci dają już na swoje produkty nawet 50 lat gwarancji więc nie wiem czego się obawiasz?

Co do magazynowania takiej ilości gazu to się nie wypowiem, brzmi trochę jak byś się szykował na wojnę  :wink:  Ale to i tak nic nie da bo pewnie Ci go ukradną jak do niej dojdzie hehe  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

A dlaczego gaz? Węgiel czy drewno łatwiej magazynować i przenosić.
Miedź łatwo może dostać nóg. Droga jest nie tylko w zakupie, ale też w skupie  :wink: 
Tak mały dom i to piętrowy - to ile zabierze Ci klatka schodowa i korytarze na każdym piętrze? Ten dom powierzchni po podłogach ma więcej niż mój. A ile w sumie wyjdą powierzchnie pokoi?

----------


## albertine

> Co do blachy miedzianej (....) producenci dają  (....) nawet 50 lat gwarancji.


Miedź wytrzymuje 200 lat bez zbędnych konserwacji . Blacha u wujka po 20 latach powoli rdzewieje , wymaga zabiegów .



> Co do magazynowania takiej ilości gazu to się nie wypowiem, brzmi trochę jak byś się szykował na wojnę


 Zawsze  mogę traktować gaz jako formę inwestycji , wiadomo że wszystko drożeje  :smile:  .



> A dlaczego gaz? Węgiel czy drewno łatwiej magazynować i przenosić.


W przyszłości będzie zakaz palenia węglem , drzewem w całej Polsce, a jak się nie mylę to w woj. chyba małopolskim już ten zakaz od któregoś roku ma obowiązywać.  



> Tak mały dom i to piętrowy - to ile zabierze Ci klatka schodowa i korytarze na każdym piętrze? Ten dom powierzchni po podłogach ma więcej niż mój. A ile w sumie wyjdą powierzchnie pokoi?


 .Wymiary domku oparłem na podstawie istniejącego domu . Powycinałem tylko to co mi niepotrzebne i wyszło tyle metrów. Pokoje  na piętrze bardzo małe ( bez skosów ) ok. 10 m2  jak dobrze pamiętam - bo nie mam przy sobie szkicu .
Najmniejszy pokój to jest szerokość 2.90 m.
Parter. 
Łazienka ( prysznic , WC, umywalka ) łącznie zajmują   2.57 m2 ( 1,43x1,80). Na parterze korytarz  zajmie  ok. 2,86 m2 . Ganek to 2.69 m2.
Klatka schodowa zabierze jakieś 6,5 m2 ( 2,50x 2,60) z parteru i to samo z piętra.
Reszta kuchnia + salono- pokój  :smile: 

Oczywiście w zależności od tego na jakie rozwiązanie się zdecyduje to ta klatka może być mniejsza. Projekt przygotowywany na zamówienie bo chce mieć kuchnie , łazienkę z północy. Klatkę też z zimniejszej strony usytuowaną .

----------


## Elfir

ten dom to 100 m2. 
Z czego pewnie 30-40% powierzchni zostanie stracone na komunikację (klatka schodowa i korytarze). Czyli te 100 m2 będzie odpowiednikiem jakiś 70 m2 w bloku. 
Łazienka 2 m2 - chyba w blokach mają większe. Ale w końcu można zamontować sobie sedes i umywalkę pod prysznicem. Taki standard jak w przyczepie kempingowej.
W nocy zachce się siusiu to trzeba latach po schodach na parter? Ktoś zajmie toaletę na dwie godziny, bo będzie miał grypę żołądkową to reszta rodziny pójdzie korzystać w krzaki czy do sąsiadów?

Małe domy ekonomicznie buduje się parterowe. 
Ale tekst o zbiorniku gazu raczej nie świadczy o myśleniu ekonomicznym...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Na twoim miejscu wolałbym zrobić parterówkę o połowę większą niż ty planujesz i zostanie ci jeszcze połowa kasy , komu potrzebne są piętra schody stropy ? teraz pewnie masz dzieci a jak dorosną to fru i tyle to warte

----------


## Kaizen

[QUOTE=albertine;7483880]Miedź wytrzymuje 200 lat bez zbędnych konserwacji . Blacha u wujka po 20 latach powoli rdzewieje , wymaga zabiegów .

Ciekawe, czy ktoś  Ci taki dach ubezpieczy przed kradzieżą. I będziesz częściej miał nowy dach, niż spodnie  :wink: 
A czemu nie dachówka, która nie jest tak chodliwym towarem? A ma też trochę innych zalet.




> Zawsze  mogę traktować gaz jako formę inwestycji , wiadomo że wszystko drożeje  .


Nie wiadomo tego. W styczniu  była szósta z rzędu obniżka cen gazu
A jak z cicha wypali zapomniany gaz łupkowy, to dopiero będziesz liczył straty.




> W przyszłości będzie zakaz palenia węglem , drzewem w całej Polsce


To wtedy dopiero będzie dym pod sejmem, jak chłopi osadzą kosy na sztorc. Nie wierzę. Może w miastach to przejdzie. Po wsiach - nie ma szans.




> Klatka schodowa zabierze jakieś 6,5 m2 ( 2,50x 2,60) z parteru i to samo z piętra.


6x7 to wymiary zewnętrzne? 30cm styro każdej strony i z 18cm muru i ze 2cm tynku. I mamy wewnątrz 5x6=30m2 (bez odliczania ścian działowych). Czyli klatka schodowa zabiera 22% powierzchni. Masz w takim domu 70m2 powierzchni nie będącej klatką schodową.
Rację maja ci co twierdzą, że mały domek ma sens ekonomiczny, gdy jest parterowy. Pięcie się w górę i w dół kosztuje i ma sens wtedy, gdy pozwala zaoszczędzić na kosztach działki.

----------


## albertine

> Na twoim miejscu wolałbym zrobić parterówkę o połowę większą niż ty planujesz


Hmm ,ale parterowy domek powiedzmy że o powierzchni 10x9m metrów to już moloch jak dla mnie i marnotrawstwo miejsca -nie żeby mi brakowało miejsca na działce - bo mam 0,7 hektara .
Po drugie chciałbym sobie wydzielić pomieszczenia w tym znaczeniu że piwnica na graty , parter dla gości ,a góra do spania .
Dodatkowo jak dla mnie parterowy domek jest zbyt niski, a działka jest umiejscowiona na górce -( fajne widoki by były )

Z drugiej strony wysoki dom , to spore koszta, zacienienie działki, *marnotrawstwo powierzchni na korytarzyk*i , klatkę schodową i na starość problemy z chodzeniem po schodach. No i tracę jakieś 13 m2 na klatkę schodową.  


> teraz pewnie masz dzieci a jak dorosną to fru i tyle to warte


  Nie mam dzieci - w planach tylko jedno ... chyba że będą trojaczki  :big grin:  . 


> . W styczniu była szósta z rzędu obniżka cen gazu .A jak z cicha wypali zapomniany gaz łupkowy, to dopiero będziesz liczył straty.


Niekoniecznie bo jak z drugiej strony zakażą palenia węglem w całej Polsce - to zapotrzebowanie na gaz wzrośnie . Łupki w Polsce nie przejdą  bo ekolodzy będą manifestować ,że to degradacja środowiska, zabijanie żabek , korników .UE już zadeklarowała ,że się na łupki nie zgodzi.  :big grin: 


> To wtedy dopiero będzie dym pod sejmem, jak chłopi osadzą kosy na sztorc. Nie wierzę. Może w miastach to przejdzie. Po wsiach - nie ma szans


 Polski rząd nie ma nic do powiedzenia w stosunku do dyrektyw z UE bo są one ponad prawem polskim.  Podpisali deklaracje  chyba w 2015 roku to muszą ograniczyć emisję gazów cieplarnianych , a jak nie to  zapłacą kilka miliardów kary z tytułu pakietu klimatycznego,  ew.  UE wstrzyma dotacje dla rolników . Rolnicy będą mieć wybór albo dotacje , albo grzanie gazem, albo wyjście z UE.

Kaizen
 wymiary domu mierzone po zewnątrz ( nie uwzględniając docieplenia)

----------


## halas

Akurat uważam, że masz bardzo dobry pomysł, bo mam podobny. Głupie to jest brać kredyt na 30 lat tylko po to, aby się pokazać sąsiadom i znajomym. Mały domek w zupełności wystarczy, teraz z dnia na dzień ludzie się "budzą" i zaczynają rozumieć ile zalet ma posiadanie swojego małego domku, w sieci można kupić projekty, młodzi ludzie idą po rozum do głowy. Może teraz na Ciebie dziwnie patrzą, ale daje Ci gwarancje, że za kilka lat wszyscy będą zazdrościć  :yes:

----------


## Elfir

halas - ale tez proponujemy mały domek, ale bez schodów. Schody to ZŁO.
A z tym zbiornikiem na gaz to dom pewnie będzie droższy od średniaków z forum.

----------


## albertine

> Głupie to jest brać kredyt na 30 lat tylko po to, aby się *pokazać sąsiadom i znajomym*.


 Sąsiedzi i to co myślą  czy będą myśleć o mnie ,mnie  nie interesuje bo robię to co mi się podoba.



> z  zbiornikiem na gaz to dom pewnie będzie droższy od średniaków


 Zbiornik to jakieś 15 tysięcy zł w zależności od wielkości.
W jakim znaczeniu *schody to zło* ? Brak wygody ? Czy marnotrawstwo energii , powierzchni na klatkę schodową ?

----------


## Elfir

złamiesz nogę - nie wejdziesz do sypialni na piętrze. Małe dziecko może spaść. Koszty wykończenia koszmarnie wysokie.
Nie znam żadnej zalety schodów we własnym domu.

Zbiornik + instalacja + projekt + koszt odbioru technicznego
15 tyś - ile to jest lat ogrzewania domu przy ewentualnej podwyżce ceny gazu?
Swój dom 160 m2 ogrzewam gazem za 1500 zł rocznie (CW i CWU). Jak duża musiałaby być podwyżka by miało to znaczenie ekonomiczne?
Ty zainwestujesz w kosztowne rozwiązanie, które nigdy się ekonomicznie nie zwróci a za 10 lat pompa ciepła będzie tania jak barszcz, albo w końcu Elon Musk wyprodukuje elewacyjną farbę fotowoltaiczną nad którą teraz pracuje.

----------


## albertine

Elfir
Te opłaty za ogrzewanie + woda to jest za domek?
*Elfir stawia klocka - dziennik* 

Wujek za ogrzewanie  32 m2 powierzchni  gazem + woda ciepła + kuchenka na gaz  płaci  2 tysiące  :smile:  
Muszą być niezłe mostki  :smile: .

----------


## Elfir

tak, za ten domek. 
Ty planujesz jeszcze cieplejszy, bo ja mam 20 cm styropianu na ścianach, a ty chcesz 30 cm (nie jest to ekonomicznie uzasadnione, ale kto bogatemu zabroni?). 

Kiedy rozpoczęłam budowę w sumie niedawno, na rynku PC powietrze-woda były kosztowną rzadkością. Teraz dostałabym taką PC w cenie ogrzewania gazowego (kocioł+ opłata za przyłączenie gazu + instalacja wewnętrzna + okresowe przeglądy gazowe+projekt). Gdybym teraz budowała odpuściłabym sobie gaz. Nie ma sensu planować instalacji więcej niż na 10-15 lat do przodu. Technika leci do przodu, urządzenia są coraz bardziej wydajne i coraz tańsze.

----------


## albertine

30 cm styropianu jest nieekonomiczne ,ale wiadomo  energia  drożeje.
Dodatkowo jest to bardzo mały domek - więc nie odczuje to tak po kieszeni.

Dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na taki prosty dach ?
Jak ci się sprawdza ogrzewanie podłogowe ? Czytałem ,że zbiera więcej kurzu co może być problematyczne dla alergików ... . albo może napiszę w  twoim wątku  bo po co śmiecić 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...79#2595246.htm

----------


## Elfir

1. Prosty dach - bo jest najtańszy w budowie.
2. Piętro - bo nienawidzę skosów. Normalnie wybudowałabym parterówkę, ale działka ma tylko 380 m2
3. Podłogówka się sprawdza. Przecież to nie jest instalacyjna nowość. A tekst o alergikach dotyczy kaloryferów i krążenia kurzu poprzez silne prądy konwekcyjne jakie się tworzą nad gorącym grzejnikiem. Podłogówka grzeje do dużo niższej temperatury, więc konwekcja ciepłego powietrza jest za słaba by porywać ze sobą kurz.
Zbieranie kurzu - skąd miałaby go zbierać? Tworzenie się kurzu jest stałą, niezależną od systemu grzejnego.

----------


## coachu13

A czemu to styropian 30 nie jest ekonomicznie uzasadniony względem 20 ?

----------


## albertine

coachu13 bo ponosimy spore koszty inwestycji , a oszczędności będą rzędu kilku % rocznie, ale czasem lepiej dopłacić .

Nie ma co szaleć z styropianem bo wkrótce nowa technologia przyszłości czyli  próżniowe panele izolacyjne,a to zagwarantuje nam praktycznie zerowe zużycie energii . Nie wiadomo tylko jak z ich trwałością , bo mało informacji  w internecie.

Przy kosztach ogrzewania rzędu 900  zł  ( bo pewnie tyle mnie wyniesie ogrzanie tych 70 m2) na rok nie ma sensu kombinować.
Pompa ciepła ma tą wadę ,że ma krótką żywotność ,a ich koszt - pozostawiam bez komentarza. Jednym czasem nawet się nad tym zastanawiałem bo są dotacje ,ale jak poprosiłem firmy o wycenę to normalnie szok, ceny kosmos. 
Za grzanie gazem przez 20 lat zapłacę  jakieś 22.000 zł w tym czasie to pewnie z 2 pompy padną i z 10 przeglądów .
Dodatkowo przy pompie jesteśmy uzależnieni od prądu - który będzie coraz droższy.

----------


## Elfir

mój piec gazowy padł zaraz po zakończeniu gwarancji. Junkers. Naprawa kosztowała 1/3 kosztów zakupu nowego pieca. Gdyby to nie była zima i zależało nam na natychmiastowej naprawie, gaz zostałby zamieniony na prosty piec elektryczny.
A tekst o tym, że PC są krótkowieczne to nie wiem skąd wzięty?

----------


## albertine

> A tekst o tym, że PC są krótkowieczne to nie wiem skąd wzięty?


  Wzięło się stąd ponieważ producent daje krótki okres gwarancji na swój sprzęt.  Każdy kto inwestuje potrafi przeliczyć . Gwarancja powinna być przynajmniej  na taki okres  ,żeby koszty zakupu zwróciły się z nawiązką. Nikt nie będzie ryzykował zakupu czegoś co może paść tuż po gwarancji .

Dla przykładu kupując sprzęt AGD , RTV patrzę tylko na gwarancje . Jeżeli producent daje 2 lata - z miejsca nie kupuje takiego produktu bo wolę mieć na 5 lat ,albo nawet 7  - bo przynajmniej przez ten okres czasu będę pewny ,że sprzęt nie padnie .

Dlatego między innymi dach wolę pokryć  miedzią  - bo będę miał 200 lat spokoju ,a nie po 40 wymieniał , czy  malował . Dzisiaj się liczy przede wszystkim wygoda -a nie martwienie się typu  "co ja zrobię jak mi to padnie". Płacę  ,ale i wymagam.

Dodatkowo firmy sprzedające pompy oczywiście oferują dłuższą gwarancje ,ale pod warunkiem ,że pierwszego uruchomienia  dokonają oni co  będzie nas kosztować tylko 500 zł.  Dodatkowo co roku  obowiązkowe przeglądy,  ( koszt  tylko 400 zł ) Z takim cennikiem  nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie zdecyduje się na te wynalazki.Nie dość że to drogie , krótki okres gwarancji , to jeszcze co roku bulić im za przeglądy.

----------


## sandwitch

> Dlatego między innymi dach wolę pokryć  miedzią  - bo będę miał 200 lat spokoju ,a nie po 40 wymieniał , czy  malował . Dzisiaj się liczy przede wszystkim wygoda -a nie martwienie się typu  "co ja zrobię jak mi to padnie". Płacę  ,ale i wymagam.


Czyli, jak rozumiem, chcesz zrobić nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie inwestycje jak miedź i zbiornik, bo "wygoda", ale równocześnie chcesz zbudować dom z łazienką 2 m2? Wydaje mi się, że masz bardzo specyficzną definicję wygody.

----------


## Elfir

piec na gaz też ma krótki okres gwarancji i też gwarancja obowiązuje wyłącznie przy przeglądach oficjalnych serwisantów. 

Ile zamierzasz żyć, że dach z żywotnością 40 lat to za krótko ale 200 lat to w sam raz?

----------


## Wlade

Trochę zejdź na ziemię. Za 50 lat  Twoja miedz na dachu będzie przeżytkiem, ba cały Twój dom będzie przeżytkiem i w najlepszym razie  będzie się nadawał do generalnego remontu. Ale kto bogatemu zabroni...

----------


## albertine

> chcesz zrobić nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie inwestycje jak miedź i zbiornik, bo "wygoda", ale równocześnie chcesz zbudować dom z łazienką 2 m2?


 Zakładam ,że będę żył jakieś 90 lat ^^ Łazienka po co większa ? i tak się myję pod prysznicem  - wanna to przeżytek  -pożeracz wody .



> piec na gaz też ma krótki okres gwarancji i też gwarancja obowiązuje wyłącznie przy przeglądach oficjalnych serwisantów.


Piec na gaz ma 5 lat gwarancji . Producenta , którego mam na oku nie rości sobie żadnych przeglądów. 



> Za 50 lat  Twoja miedz na dachu będzie przeżytkiem, ba cały Twój dom będzie przeżytkiem


 Technologia krycia od wielu lat jest ta sama . Nic się w przyszłości nie zmieni , ew. dojdą fotowoltaiczne , lub solarne dachówki ,  próżniowe panele izolacyjne,   fotowoltaiczna lub solarna  elewacja , fotowoltaiczna kostka brukowa czy ogrodzenie z paneli próżniowych solarnych  i tyle.

----------


## Elfir

dachówka wytrzyma spokojnie ponad 50 lat. 

Czy producent pieca ma jakiś serwis w okolicy, w której mieszkasz?
Pompa ciepła Danfoss też ma 5 lat gwarancji. Vikersønn Bjørn oferuje 10 lat gwarancji. 
Myślałam, że masz na myśli jakieś 20-30 lat gwarancji - bo skoro dach ma wytrzymać 200 lat...

----------


## albertine

Dachówka może wytrzyma 50 lat , ale czy nie będzie przez ten czas żadnych odbarwień , któraś z nich   nie ulegnie uszkodzeniu i czy przez ten czas firma będzie istnieć?
Dodatkowo dachówki są bardzo ciężkie - a blacha lekka . Więc po co się martwić ?

Podstawowa gwarancja na pompy  Dantoss to 2 lata , za przedłużenie się płaci. Jest to napisane na ich stronie , chyba że teraz mają promocje .... 
Cytat
"*Użytkownik/ Właściciel dokona jednorazowej opłaty
z tytułu wydłużonej gwarancji w wysokości 850 zł netto
na rzecz Danfoss Poland Sp. z o.o.*"
http://heating.danfoss.com/PCMPDF/VB..._gwarancja.pdf

Zwróć uwagę ,że tam jest napisane 850 zł *netto*  więc należy jeszcze doliczyć podatek  :smile: 

To dot. długości gwarancji podałem tylko jako przykład....

Vikersønn Bjørn daje 10 lat  pod warunkiem że :
PODSTAWOWA GWARANCJA 2-letnia (5-letnia*, 10letnia**)
**Warunkiem uzyskania podstawowej gwarancji przedłużonej 10-letniej jest wykupienie *pakietu gwarancyjnego 10 lat.* 
http://vikersonn.eu/cennik/regulamin...unki-sprzedazy

----------


## albertine

wiseman
To policzmy na szybko:
Piec gazowy - 5 tysięcy złotych  z gwarancją na 5 lat + 800 zł rachunki za gaz.
Po 5 latach koszta to :  9 tysięcy złotych po 20 latach  *36 tysięcy złotych* . Oczywiście zakładając ,że piec gazowy będzie nam padał tuż po gwarancji.


Vikersønn Bjørn 6 - gruntowa pompa ciepła koszt 18.800 zł - gwarancja 2 lata - chyba że sobie dopłacimy  do 10 lat . Jej żywotność to max. 10 lat.
Odwierty pompy ciepła - dolne źródło minimalne 108m 	-9 720 PLN - żywotność 20 lat  - oraz w tym czasie do wymiany z 2 razy glikol.
Cena prądu:
Przy mocy cieplnej 8 KW pobierze nam rocznie energii  2850 kWh. Przy cenie energii na poziomie około 0,6 zł/kWh da to 1700 zł.
W przypadku zakupu sprężarki o modulowanej wydajności zaoszczędzimy na energii jakieś 850 KWh czyli 500 zł rocznie. .

Jeżeli zdecydujemy się na mikroinstalcje to koszta .
Mikro instalacja fotowoltaiczna 3kWp - kosz instalacji 20 tysięcy złotych . Żywotność paneli to 20 lat . Inwerter z 7 lat może wytrzyma.
To tak na dobry początek.
Resztę nie porównujemy bo koszta podobne. 

Kosz całej inwestycji i to bardzo optymistyczny  to około 40 tysięcy złotych , gdzie po 10 latach będziemy zmuszeni dołożyć kolejne 20 tysięcy złotych na wymianę połowy urządzeń.
Nadal chcesz dyskutować o walorach ekonomicznych pompy  ?

----------


## Elfir

Albertine - obawiam się, że na tym forum nie znajdziesz poparcia dla swojego pomysłu.
Ok, masz jakąś wizję, której się kurczowo trzymasz i nic cię nie przekona. To twoje pieniądze i jeśli chcesz je wyrzucić w bezsensowny sposób, to nikt ci nie zabroni.
Ale czasem warto posłuchać ludowych mądrości:
"Jeśli jedna osoba mówi ci, że jesteś pijany, możesz to zignorować. Jeśli mówią to wszyscy - idź i połóż się do łóżka"

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy mocy cieplnej 8 KW pobierze nam rocznie energii  2850 kWh. Przy cenie energii na poziomie około 0,6 zł/kWh da to 1700 zł.
> W przypadku zakupu sprężarki o modulowanej wydajności zaoszczędzimy na energii jakieś 850 KWh czyli 500 zł rocznie. .


Myślisz, że zużycie prądu i ciepła zależy od mocy zainstalowanego urządzenia?
Nic z tego. Czy zainstaluję kable o mocy 10kW, czy 20kW - prądu zużyję tyle samo. Tyle, że mocniejsze będą działały 2x krócej.

Przy PC wyjdą pewne różnice wynikające z różnej sprawności różnych urządzeń a w przypadku inwerterów z różnej sprawności w zależności od % obciążenia.

----------


## Elfir

Nie da się ukryć, że na dziś gaz jest jednak tańszy w montażu niż PC.
Ale ceny spadają co roku i w pewnym momencie różnica będzie już niewielka.
Dlatego nie ma sensu wymyślać źródła ciepła na 50 lat do przodu. 
50 lat temu nikomu na myśl by nie przyszło, ze można zakazać palenia węglem w domach, a elewacja potrzebuje ocieplenia.
20 lat temu bardzo opłacalnym źródłem energii był olej opałowy.
Kto wie co będzie opłacalne za 10 lat?

----------


## albertine

> Pomijając brednie na temat żywotności poszczególnych elementów instalacji PC zastanawiam się czy Ty kiedykolwiek uczyłeś się matematyki.


Skoro są to takie dobre urządzenia , to dlaczego producent nie daje 20 lat gwarancji ?Łatwo pisać , chwalić coś , ale ja potrzebuje " gwarancji ,a nie zapewnień bo to ja kasę inwestuje" .



> 2.  PC wg Ciebie zużyje, dla tego samego domu, 2850 kWh energii elektrycznej co  przy COP 4 daje *11400 kWh* energii cieplnej na potrzeby tego samego domu.Wg Ciebie dom ogrzewany gazem potrzebuje 6 razy mniej ciepła niż ogrzewany pompą ciepła?


COP 4 masz przy temperaturze zewnętrznej 0 - gdzie temperatura dolnego źródła ciepła na wyjściu  wyniesie 35 stopni C. Przy COP 2,2 przy temperaturze zewnętrznej 0 uzyskasz 55 stopni C.
Natomiast przy -12 stopni C sprawność to tylko COP2 więc ci się włączają grzałki   :smile:  .
U mnie od listopada do marca jest średnio  od -12 do nawet - 32 ( w tym roku był rekord)  więc te twoje wyliczenia  o COP 4 proponuję skorygować .
Pompy powietrza sprawdzają się dla temperatur ok. -7 , -9 ale w Polsce takie 
temperatury są rzadkie i krótkie  w zimie w niektórych rejonach i należy dogrzewać bo im niższa temperatura zewnętrzna tym większe zapotrzebowanie na energię.

----------


## ag2a

Przepraszam na Syberii mieszkasz?

----------


## Kaizen

> COP 4 masz przy temperaturze zewnętrznej 0 - gdzie wodę zagrzeje ci zaledwie do 35 stopni C. Przy COP 2,2 przy temperaturze zewnętrznej 0 wodę nagrzejesz do 55 stopni C.
> Natomiast przy -12 stopni C sprawność to tylko COP2 więc ci się włączają grzałki   .


Jakie znaczenie dla COP pompy ciepła, którą przeliczałeś (Vikersønn Bjørn 6) ma temperatura za oknem? I ma COP>>4, więc przyjmowanie 4 to i tak zaniżanie jej sprawności.

----------


## albertine

Vikersønn Bjørn 6 - to pompa gruntowa ,a nie powietrzna.
I tak jak pisałem wcześniej  nie opłaca się.
Za 36 tysięcy złotych mam 20 lat grzania gazem  tego nic nie przebije.

----------


## Kaizen

> Vikersønn Bjørn 6 - to pompa gruntowa ,a nie powietrzna.
> I tak jak pisałem wcześniej  nie opłaca się.
> Za 36 tysięcy złotych mam 20 lat grzania gazem  tego nic nie przebije.


To teraz porównujesz już z inną PC? Jaka to PC i jaka cena?

Oczywiście, ze przebije. W małym domu choćby kable grzejne, kominek, czy klima (niech nawet 3 szt po 2K zł).

----------


## albertine

Proszę więc wskazać ekonomiczne uzasadnienie zakupu pompy ciepła  porównując z gazem.
Nie wskażesz bo takiego uzasadnienia nie ma.

Tylko szaleniec wyda te 30 czy 40 tysięcy złotych mając nadzieję że się to wróci.

----------


## Kaizen

> Proszę więc wskazać ekonomiczne uzasadnienie zakupu pompy ciepła ?
> Nie wskażesz bo takiego uzasadnienia nie ma.


Znaleźć jeden przypadek, gdzie wygrywa z gazem? To akurat nie trudne - trudniej znaleźć nowy, nieduży dom, gdzie gaz się opłaca (zazwyczaj przegrywa nie tylko z tanią PC PW ale też z kablami czy nawet kotłem elektrycznym).

Np. Immergas Immerwater 300 INOX (z zasobnikiem 300l z nierdzewki) za 6,5K zł ma 3kW sprężarką +3kW grzałką. Można też taniej Galmet Easy Air z dwoma wężownicami - ale ma mniejszą moc i nie ma zasobnika z nierdzewki.

I niech nawet średni roczny COP dla CWU i CO wyjdzie 2,5, to przebija prawie wszystko, jak dom ma zapotrzebowanie rzędu 5-6MWh. 

Ale u mnie teraz wygrywa rozwiązanie z kablami grzejnymi (ze 4K zł cała instalacja) + Ariston Nuos do CWU. Chociaż ciągle nie wykluczam wodnej podłogówki z podpiętą wężownicą z zasobnika.

I to bez manipulowania danymi - braniem ceny PC gruntowej, podawaniem sprawności tandetnej klimy i tak wyliczanie opłacalności.

A ten zbiornik to chcesz na LPG? To dopiero drogie ogrzewanie. Czy chcesz mieć "zapas" 4m3 gazu ziemnego?

----------


## Elfir

> Tylko szaleniec wyda te 30 czy 40 tysięcy złotych mając nadzieję że się to wróci.


Ale ty chcesz tyle wydać....
Piec, zbiornik gazu, miedź na dachu

----------


## ACCel

Ej weźcie to policzcie normalnie. Domeczek 60m2 ocieplony 30cm z każdej strony to ile zużyje ciepła? 50kWh/m2/rok?

3000kWh to najmniej optymistycznie 1500zl/rok, a wy rozmawiacie o instalacjach za 40000zl.

6 "farelek" kosztuje 600zl, prądu pozostanie z tych 40000 na jakieś 35lat :smile: 
A jakby ktoś lubił pompy powietrze-powietrze za 5000zl (klima z funkcją grzania) to na 50-70lat.

A jak ktoś chce miedziany dach to czemu bronicie;P Każdy lubi jakieś ekstrawagancje.

----------

